# Anyone From Pennsylvania?



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

Just curious to see if there are anyone local to me on this site? I live in a small community of Candohta Lake. North West PA. Some ponds are freezing over but no Lakes that I know of. I am going out this weekend to search to see if the ice is forming. Hopefully next weekend I will be fishing somewhere even if only on a pond! It's always nice to make a new friend; C'ya on the Ice!!!


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

Not anymore. I was born and raised in Schuylkill county though...kind of the opposite corner from you (southeast)...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh. I hear your comrades on IceShanty.com every day complaining about the NO ICE situation. I give them grief!


----------

